# Paint removal on an aluminum frame



## jekyll2003 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm stripping the paint on an alumimum frame and using a TAL-STRIP II product. It seems to be removing the surface paint well but not doing much of anything on the primer. I have used this before on steel and it worked wonders. Wondering if its because this frame is aluminum. Any suggestions on another product to remove the primer?


----------



## dkbikes4life (Nov 20, 2010)

Never used that, but I used aircraft paint remover from Auto Zone on a trek aluminum BMX frame and it worked fairly good. There were one or two small spots I had to sand down afterwards, but it took basically everything off. Actually reminds me that I need to strip that bike back down again and rebuild it.


----------



## jekyll2003 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think this stuff is the same as you are talking about. It has a big air force jet on the label and I purchased at Advanced Auto.


----------



## Brad Bedell (Apr 18, 2009)

Might look up someone who does soda blasting in your area. I had my last aluminum frame sand-blasted, but after seeing it, I'm not sure it was a 'good idea'. Soda blasting may or may not work on Powder coating. I know it's wonderful and does not damage automotive sheet metal.


----------



## dbohemian (Mar 25, 2007)

Sometimes you just get a primer of a different chemistry that is very difficult to remove. In fact, I have had some old etching primers that were really difficult but you can never really tell.

My advice is to take it to a powder shop or something that can just dip it in the strip tank for 24hrs or so. Guaranteed it will come off and worth the 20 bucks.

Soda is a cool way of stripping paint but soda has to be neutralized correctly. Miss one little bit or don't neutralize it correctly and watch your primer come off in sheets.


----------

